# "activation emails"



## rodiy2k (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello

Having received no replies on some posts I made regarding specific information for an exploratory visit to Penang, someone sent me a message suggesting a forum more specifically tailored towards specific day to day living and expat information

I went to the link and registered whereby it said an "activation code" would be sent and it would not let me login until I get it. After 24 hours, still no email; I tried requesting it from a work PC and a laptop; still nothing. I tried registering with my wife's email and even my work email; again, no "activation email" thus I am unable to participate

Today I found yet another forum that is very similar to the one described above; once again, I registered and received no "activation email". 

Does anyone have any familiarity with this? Is it a scam? I've been told that perhaps my ISP blocks things from servers in Thailand; yet I made all my reservations for Thailand vacations using the same ISP with no problem. 

I have found this to be the most frustrating thing I've ever encountered because in all the years I've been on forums, I've just used them mostly for entertainment. I am now l at a point where I really need the information that is available yet I've found they all seem to use this "activation email" that does not work.

Any ideas, thoughts, comments, suggestions or assistance would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------

